# Sea level canal through Oman?



## jwoodie (Jul 13, 2019)

It seems that transiting the Strait of Hormuz will continue to be risky for international shipping, at least as long as the current regime in Iran stays in power.  What would be the cost and technical difficulty of digging a sea level canal through the Oman peninsula?  The obvious benefit would be that it would create a shipping lane farther away from Iran and more defensible against Iranian disruption, especially if a permanent military installation was located nearby.

What do you think of this idea?


----------



## percysunshine (Jul 13, 2019)

jwoodie said:


> It seems that transiting the Strait of Hormuz will continue to be risky for international shipping, at least as long as the current regime in Iran stays in power.  What would be the cost and technical difficulty of digging a sea level canal through the Oman peninsula?  The obvious benefit would be that it would create a shipping lane farther away from Iran and more defensible against Iranian disruption, especially if a permanent military installation was located nearby.
> 
> What do you think of this idea?



Sounds more expensive than a navy guided missile cruiser.


----------



## jwoodie (Jul 13, 2019)

percysunshine said:


> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> > It seems that transiting the Strait of Hormuz will continue to be risky for international shipping, at least as long as the current regime in Iran stays in power.  What would be the cost and technical difficulty of digging a sea level canal through the Oman peninsula?  The obvious benefit would be that it would create a shipping lane farther away from Iran and more defensible against Iranian disruption, especially if a permanent military installation was located nearby.
> ...



How about a carrier task force?  Besides, wouldn't an internationally financed canal be less likely to have accidental hostilities (unless we want them)?


----------



## Third Party (Jul 13, 2019)

jwoodie said:


> It seems that transiting the Strait of Hormuz will continue to be risky for international shipping, at least as long as the current regime in Iran stays in power.  What would be the cost and technical difficulty of digging a sea level canal through the Oman peninsula?  The obvious benefit would be that it would create a shipping lane farther away from Iran and more defensible against Iranian disruption, especially if a permanent military installation was located nearby.
> 
> What do you think of this idea?


Don't need it-Europe does. We have our own oil thanks to Trump. This makes Europe and China put pressure on Iran.


----------



## jwoodie (Jul 13, 2019)

What would be the cost and technical difficulty of digging a sea level canal through the Oman peninsula?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 13, 2019)

jwoodie said:


> What would be the cost and technical difficulty of digging a sea level canal through the Oman peninsula?


Map?


----------



## Third Party (Jul 13, 2019)

jwoodie said:


> What would be the cost and technical difficulty of digging a sea level canal through the Oman peninsula?


Wall first


----------



## jwoodie (Jul 13, 2019)

strait of hormuz - Yahoo Image Search Results


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 13, 2019)

jwoodie said:


> It seems that transiting the Strait of Hormuz will continue to be risky for international shipping, at least as long as the current regime in Iran stays in power.  What would be the cost and technical difficulty of digging a sea level canal through the Oman peninsula?  The obvious benefit would be that it would create a shipping lane farther away from Iran and more defensible against Iranian disruption, especially if a permanent military installation was located nearby.
> 
> What do you think of this idea?



  The Strait is only 21 nautical miles wide at its narrowest point.
At best you'd only gain 40 or so nautical miles and you'd have a smaller choke point with a canal then you would with the Strait.
  Certainly not worth the expense for a dubious advantage.


----------



## Frannie (Jul 13, 2019)

jwoodie said:


> It seems that transiting the Strait of Hormuz will continue to be risky for international shipping, at least as long as the current regime in Iran stays in power.  What would be the cost and technical difficulty of digging a sea level canal through the Oman peninsula?  The obvious benefit would be that it would create a shipping lane farther away from Iran and more defensible against Iranian disruption, especially if a permanent military installation was located nearby.
> 
> What do you think of this idea?


What Oman peninsula?  Bea lot quicker to nuke nuke nuke Iran


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 13, 2019)

Frannie said:


> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> > It seems that transiting the Strait of Hormuz will continue to be risky for international shipping, at least as long as the current regime in Iran stays in power.  What would be the cost and technical difficulty of digging a sea level canal through the Oman peninsula?  The obvious benefit would be that it would create a shipping lane farther away from Iran and more defensible against Iranian disruption, especially if a permanent military installation was located nearby.
> ...



  It would also have to pass through the UAE.
You'd also only be gaining 40 extra nautical miles distance from Iran while having the expense of cutting a fifty mile long channel.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 13, 2019)

Frannie said:


> jwoodie said:
> 
> 
> > It seems that transiting the Strait of Hormuz will continue to be risky for international shipping, at least as long as the current regime in Iran stays in power.  What would be the cost and technical difficulty of digging a sea level canal through the Oman peninsula?  The obvious benefit would be that it would create a shipping lane farther away from Iran and more defensible against Iranian disruption, especially if a permanent military installation was located nearby.
> ...



   Reminds me of my used to be favorite BBQ place in Katy Tx.,unfortunately they closed recently.

Dustup! Texas Barbecue Owner John Nonmacher Tells Racist Poster Protestors "Go Back To Iran" | Scrumptious Chef

BBQ joint with 'Iranian' poster draws fans and foes


----------



## jwoodie (Jul 13, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The Strait is only 21 nautical miles wide at its narrowest point.
> At best you'd only gain 40 or so nautical miles and you'd have a smaller choke point with a canal then you would with the Strait.
> Certainly not worth the expense for a dubious advantage.



I was just thinking of how to deal with Iran.  The Strait seems to be a hotbed of conflict, and sinking Iranian naval ships may lead to unintended consequences.  A canal would clearly be outside of any territorial claim by Iran, and an Iranian attack on it would clearly be an act of war.  Besides, the UAE and their customers would have to pay for it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 13, 2019)

jwoodie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > The Strait is only 21 nautical miles wide at its narrowest point.
> ...



  I dont think Iran gives a shit about territorial waters considering they shot down our drone over international waters.
    And the fact they just tried to impede the progress of a UK tanker in international waters.
    Adding another 40 miles distance from Iran isnt going to do much in my opinion.
    Add the fact that Iran could easily mine the canal entrance and exit and I dont see the value,especially when a carrier group can easily defend a 21 mile wide gap.


----------



## jwoodie (Jul 13, 2019)

I don't like the idea of carrier groups in restrictive waters, nor do I like the law of unintended consequences.  As for what constitutes "international waters," go ask the Chinese about the South China Sea.

I expect armed conflict with Iran, and I would like it to be based on its unequivocal attack on a sovereign nation (e.g., Iraq attacking Kuwait).  Mining the canal would constitute such an attack.  In that event, we would be justified in taking whatever measures necessary to destroy Iran's offensive capabilities.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 13, 2019)

jwoodie said:


> I don't like the idea of carrier groups in restrictive waters, nor do I like the law of unintended consequences.  As for what constitutes "international waters," go ask the Chinese about the South China Sea.
> 
> I expect armed conflict with Iran, and I would like it to be based on its unequivocal attack on a sovereign nation (e.g., Iraq attacking Kuwait).  Mining the canal would constitute such an attack.  In that event, we would be justified in taking whatever measures necessary to destroy Iran's offensive capabilities.



What makes you think the carrier is in "restrictive waters"?  Carriers rarely enter the Persian Gulf for that very reason.  They stay in the Gulf of Oman or even further south.  Airplanes fly, you do realize?


----------



## jwoodie (Jul 13, 2019)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Airplanes fly, you do realize?



So do cruise missiles.


----------



## Terri4Trump (Jul 13, 2019)

jwoodie said:


> It seems that transiting the Strait of Hormuz will continue to be risky for international shipping, at least as long as the current regime in Iran stays in power.  What would be the cost and technical difficulty of digging a sea level canal through the Oman peninsula?  The obvious benefit would be that it would create a shipping lane farther away from Iran and more defensible against Iranian disruption, especially if a permanent military installation was located nearby.
> 
> What do you think of this idea?



Bad idea. Such a colossal undertaking only makes sense when there is no other path. You are talking about building a canal when a natural path is just a stone's throw away. Thats nuts, trillions of dollars worth of nuts.

Plus, what if Oman turns into an Iran in 20 years? That would be fucked up wouldn't it.

The answer is to overthrow Iran.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jul 13, 2019)

jwoodie said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Airplanes fly, you do realize?
> ...



Are you intentionally being obtuse?  That did not answer my post.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 13, 2019)

jwoodie said:


> I don't like the idea of carrier groups in restrictive waters, nor do I like the law of unintended consequences.  As for what constitutes "international waters," go ask the Chinese about the South China Sea.
> 
> I expect armed conflict with Iran, and I would like it to be based on its unequivocal attack on a sovereign nation (e.g., Iraq attacking Kuwait).  Mining the canal would constitute such an attack.  In that event, we would be justified in taking whatever measures necessary to destroy Iran's offensive capabilities.



   They've already mined the strait in the past.
Iran is on a path to a war that they'll regret.


----------



## Frannie (Jul 13, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > jwoodie said:
> ...


What stops Iran from destroying the canal?  A US war with Iran would last what 2 hours


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 13, 2019)

Frannie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



  You should probably read my previous posts.


----------



## Frannie (Jul 13, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Digging a canal from the gulf of Oman to the Persian gulf is a useless, worthless and braindead idea
Google Maps


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 13, 2019)

Frannie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



  I agree.
Why are you telling me something I've already posted?....multiple times.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 13, 2019)

Frannie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Frannie said:
> ...



  No shit rookie....learn how to follow a thread before dissing someone.


----------



## Frannie (Jul 14, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Why exactly does it anger you when people agree with you?
Time for anger management class


----------



## Frannie (Jul 14, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Frannie said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Take your pills Mr. fourth string.

Must be frustrating being you


----------

